# [solved] Console/Bash keine Farben

## gorg86

Hallo,

Ich habe mir angewöhnt anstatt "ls -la" nur "ll" zu schreiben in der Console. Ich habe dazu ein winziges Skript geschrieben:

```

#!/bin/bash

ls -la

```

und das zur PATH Variable hinzugefügt. Funktioniert auch alles, nur die Farben der verschiedenen Dateitypen werden dann nicht mehr angezeigt, die Schrift ist dann nurnoch weiss. Wenn ich direkt "ls -la" eingebe ist alles wie gehabt.

Ne Idee wie ich die Farben auch mit "ll" angezeitg bekomme?

Ist jetzt kein riesen Problem aber mit Farben ists angenehmer.

Danke.Last edited by gorg86 on Fri May 20, 2011 8:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., ich denke hierfür sollte doch auch ein Alias gut geeignet sein?!

zb 

```
$ alias ll="ls -la"

$ ll
```

Wenn du ihn dauerhaft nutzen möchtest dann setze ihn zb in deiner ~/.bashrc

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *gorg86 wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe mir angewöhnt anstatt "ls -la" nur "ll" zu schreiben in der Console. Ich habe dazu ein winziges Skript geschrieben:
> 
> 

 

Das gehört in den Bereich: The most useless use of...

```
alias ll="ls -la"
```

Genau dafür sind aliase da. Und um das permanent zu haben einfach 

```
.bashrc
```

 editieren (oder erstellen) und da eintragen.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Necoro

```
ll='ls -l'

ls='ls --color=auto'
```

et voilà - da sind die Farben

----------

## gorg86

Danke für eure Hilfe

----------

## Necoro

Btw: Für zukünftige Skripts jedweder Art: das $@ am Ende nicht vergessen ... sonst kannst du keine Argumente weiterreichen ... also dein Skript würde bei ll /some/dir ls -la auf dem aktuellen Verzeichnis und nicht auf /some/dir ausführen

----------

